# Will my Application be approved



## SemiQualified (Dec 3, 2010)

The Appraisal forms needed for a PE application (http://drl.wi.gov/docview.asp?docid=420&amp;locid=0) says



> The board suggests the person completing this form should have 12 months of knowledge of the applicant's engineering experience within the past five years.


My dilemma is I have had three jobs over the course of my 4 year experience and only one of them with only one PE is for over 12 months.

3 years experience - 1 PE

6 months experience - 1 PE, could pinch it for 2 but not worth it.

9 months experience (and counting, but the application deadline is Jan 8th) - over 5 PE's that I work with.

Will I be denied?

I really want to take this in the spring as I am getting married within two months of the fall exam date and won't have proper time to prepare for it.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 3, 2010)

SemiQualified said:


> I really want to take this in the spring as I am getting married within two months of the fall exam date and won't have proper time to prepare for it.


A wedding ceremony shouldn't take more than an hour, I can't imagine that interfering with your studying that much.


----------



## SemiQualified (Dec 3, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> SemiQualified said:
> 
> 
> > I really want to take this in the spring as I am getting married within two months of the fall exam date and won't have proper time to prepare for it.
> ...


Har Har. I will pretty much lose the majority of 3 weeks (minimum) in the 8 weeks before the exam.

Honestly I don't see myself dealing with the stress of these at the same time very well. Oh hey lets enjoy a honeymoon while you should be studying for an 8 hour long exam you aren't ready for. Did I mention you should be studying right now?

Anyways, I'm posting about the likeliness of my application being denied. It says suggested, that makes me assume I could maybe get away with one PE less than a year, but I'm assuming two will get me denied.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 3, 2010)

the only way to know if the board will accept your application is to send it in. The worst they can say is no.


----------



## SemiQualified (Dec 3, 2010)

It must be pretty easy to get 5000 posts if they are all so insightful as your two in this thread roadwreck.

Thank you for your time and constructive feedback Sapper.


----------



## Boon (Dec 3, 2010)

Vicious mother, isn't he?


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 3, 2010)

SemiQualified said:


> It must be pretty easy to get 5000 posts if they are all so insightful as your two in this thread roadwreck.


Remove stick from sphincter please. Both my statements were legitimate.

In regards to my first statement, life does not stop just because you are studying for the exam. Things happen. Events occur. If you want you can find any little excuse as to why it is inconvenient to study for the exam you will find one and if you wait for the ideal situation before taking the exam you never will take it. You are never going to be handed the "proper time to prepare", so don't worry about it. I would hope that if you are qualified to take the exam that you could multi-task, planning a wedding won't take up every moment of your free time.

And my second statement is true too. No one here can know if your board is going to approve your references, all you can do is try. If it doesn't work out what have you lost? A $30 application fee? Big whoop-dee-doo.


----------



## Otter (Dec 3, 2010)

Boon said:


> Vicious mother, isn't he?


He can't do that to our pledges


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 3, 2010)

> In regards to my first statement, life does not stop just because you are studying for the exam. Things happen. Events occur. If you want you can find any little excuse as to why it is inconvenient to study for the exam you will find one and if you wait for the ideal situation before taking the exam you never will take it. You are never going to be handed the "proper time to prepare", so don't worry about it.


Best post I've read on here in ages.


----------



## Boon (Dec 3, 2010)

Otter said:


> Boon said:
> 
> 
> > Vicious mother, isn't he?
> ...


Only we can do that to our pledges!


----------



## Dean Wormer (Dec 3, 2010)

Boon said:


> Otter said:
> 
> 
> > Boon said:
> ...


I hate those guys!


----------



## SemiQualified (Dec 3, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> A wedding ceremony shouldn't take more than an hour, I can't imagine that interfering with your studying that much.






roadwreck said:


> the only way to know if the board will accept your application is to send it in. The worst they can say is no.


These are really astute observations. They obviously needed to be said. Instead of refraining from posting, or adding something worthwhile you belittle things I didn't ask for feedback on.



> In regards to my first statement, life does not stop just because you are studying for the exam. Things happen. Events occur. If you want you can find any little excuse as to why it is inconvenient to study for the exam you will find one and if you wait for the ideal situation before taking the exam you never will take it. You are never going to be handed the "proper time to prepare", so don't worry about it. I would hope that if you are qualified to take the exam that you could multi-task, planning a wedding won't take up every moment of your free time.


This is just ridiculously subjective and again has nothing to do with what I was seeking here. I can't help but laugh that someone thinks this is such a wise post.

Things happen.

Events occur.

Your anecdotal experience doesn't give you the right to try and lecture me about what life might hand me. Fact of the matter is April is an absolutely ideal time for me to take the exam and it will be very easy to take the proper time to prepare.

Trivializing an inaccurate $30 ($75) application cost is also poor form. Money is relative.

I've had enough of your worthless ignorant responses, I won't be back. (yea I get your point of saddle up buttercup and deal with it but I didn't come here for your shoot from the hip life tips)

Go ahead and post your response that I won't be back to read because we gotta get to 6,000 somehow right? Keep that engineering forum board ego intact even if it's without tact.

Thanks again Sapper for the advice.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 3, 2010)

:i_cry:

So it seems the only thing I was wrong about was the $75 application fee, instead of $30. Big whoop-dee-do. Do you have any idea how much you'll probably spend on references for this exam? Trust me, the $75 is going to seem insignificant.

I stand by my other statements as being relevant and pertinent to this thread.


----------



## ptatohed (Dec 4, 2010)

$75? That's all?? Heck, it's $275 in CA.


----------



## MadDawg (Dec 4, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> :i_cry:
> So it seems the only thing I was wrong about was the $75 application fee, instead of $30. Big whoop-dee-do. Do you have any idea how much you'll probably spend on references for this exam? Trust me, the $75 is going to seem insignificant.
> 
> I stand by my other statements as being relevant and pertinent to this thread.



Don't forget the cost for hotel rooms, lost vacation time at work, travel costs to the exam site, childcare and/or boarding pets...

I couldn't agree any more--just send in the application and the worst that happens is you get a letter in the mail telling you what you need to send in differently.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 4, 2010)

ptatohed said:


> $75? That's all?? Heck, it's $275 in CA.


$275 to apply to your state board for approval to sit for the exam? Or $275 to register for the exam? I remember having to submit a fee for my application and then another fee to register for the exam later. I don't remember what the exact costs were for each, but I know the application fee was a fraction of the cost to register for the exam.


----------



## ptatohed (Dec 4, 2010)

roadwreck said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > $75? That's all?? Heck, it's $275 in CA.
> ...



$275 to apply for and take the exam(s). Seismic, Survey, Fed 8-hour. If you pass one or two of the three tests and only need to re-take one or two of the three tests - still $275 each time.


----------



## ptatohed (Dec 4, 2010)

MadDawg said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > :i_cry:
> ...



$9 parking.


----------



## MadDawg (Dec 4, 2010)

ptatohed said:


> MadDawg said:
> 
> 
> > roadwreck said:
> ...



I remember parking for my EIT was like $25. We're all "rich" engineers, right? :brick:


----------



## navyasw02 (Dec 4, 2010)

ptatohed said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > ptatohed said:
> ...


I think it does include your license when you finally do pass. I hope. Knowing CA, they probably have a "License handling fee" of $100 so they can pay $110 for some "challenged person" to have a job licking envelopes and taking them to the post office.


----------



## ptatohed (Dec 5, 2010)

navyasw02 said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > roadwreck said:
> ...


Yes, I am pretty sure that when you pass, there is no additional money required on top of the $275(s) you already paid.


----------



## The Car (Dec 6, 2010)

SemiQualified said:


> This is just ridiculously subjective and again has nothing to do with what I was seeking here. I can't help but laugh that someone thinks this is such a wise post.
> Things happen.
> 
> Events occur.
> ...


Would you like a tisssue?

Crybaby.

Udden, udden


----------



## picusld (Dec 6, 2010)

SemiQualified said:


> Will I be denied?


Yes


----------



## HerrKaLeun (Dec 6, 2010)

SemiQualified: first, welcome to the forum. It looks like you just started here.

Second, what people try to tell you is that the board will have the final say in how to interpret your case. they can accept certain references (even if they don't meet what is on the requirements), accept your education, accept your experience - or not. In the end it is up to you to explain your situation and they likely have understanding that not every career is like in the text book. Even if staff at your state tell you you don't qualify, this doesn't mean the board says the same. Even if it sounds like risking money, in the end only an application will reveal if they accept you or not. You also can appeal if they denied you.

Of course, we here can give some guidance, based on our personal experience. Also consider that there are 50 states with 50 different boards and rules and the person responding is referring to his or her own experience that may be some years ago.

Also be prepared to not consider $ 30 or $ 75 to be significant. With text books, exam fee (about $ 250) and all the time you spend studying (if time is money) you run into much much more cost.

good luck!


----------



## IL-SE (Dec 6, 2010)

Do you have a graduate degree? Most states would count that as one year of experience, then you'd only need to show 3 years beyond that.

I would think that if you only worked somewhere for a limited amount of time you should be able to count that time regardless if it was a year or not, but I'm not the board, so I don't get the final say. I think what they don't want is a recommendation of a PE you worked with for 3 months, 10 years ago. You have a large portion with the same PE, so hopefully that will be enough.


----------

